
LinkedIn copies clipboard on each keystroke - rajat100493
https://twitter.com/DonCubed/status/1278757106468806656
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23716451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23716451)

------
seemslegit
That would make it to #73 on the list of reasons to never install an app when
a website would do

